# Difference between naturalization and citizenship via second degree ascendants



## Chadstick (Feb 24, 2016)

I have been reading up that the law has changed and that grandchildren, with at least one Portuguese grandparent, may obtain citizenship by origin, so long as they state they want to be Portuguese, show ties with Portugal community, have clear criminal record, and have knowledge of the Portuguese language.

this is confusing because that's what is required for naturalization. If that is the case then what exactly changed in the law? If it says you are a citizen by origin, provided you have at least one Portuguese grandparent, then why all the other requirements?

Unless somewhere there is some misinformation. Lol. If anyone could clarify this that would be great. Thanks


----------

